# One-legged pidgie needs a forever home. Queens, NY



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Gang, we have a lovely young feral that was rescued a few months ago. All is well, except the little guy has but one leg. The person that rescued the bird also rescues and fosters dogs and has done so for several years. She feels the pigeon needs to be with other pigeons and as the dogs are taking too active of an interest in the pigeon, it's time for the pigeon to have a lower stress  home with better accomodations than she is able to provide. "Pigeon" is friendly, has all of his tail feathers back (they were all gone when she found the bird), and is people-friendly. He doesn't balance all that well but that is because he's a "unipod". 
His human buddy would prefer a fairly close place as she does not have reliable transportation but other things could be arranged. She's very attached but really wants to do the right thing for the pigeon. 
Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Flitznowzoom,

Does this poor little guy fly? Approx. age? Male or Female?
Any other probs.? Any pics?


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Christin -- thanks so much for asking.
Don't know the age but think it's pretty young. (this year's bird). The balance is a bit awkward -- that's because of the missing leg though. I have a one-legged finch (Flit) and he is constantly having to adjust his body position because of that missing leg. On a teeny bird not much bigger than a ruby-throated humming bird, it's not all that noticable when it moves, but on a larger bird, it would appear that the balance might be off. 

As to flying -- The lady thinks it doesn't fly well because of the missing leg . More than likely, it just needs to exercise the wings because it hasn't had the opportunity to have free flight inside (the dogs are interested). She's afraid to really let it try outside because of the potential it might fly up and away. 

The missing leg is the only health issue that I know of. 
I've asked for a picture and referred her to P-Talk, so hopefully she'll be able to post a picture for us. 

She thinks Pigeon might be a boy, but without proof, well, only the pigeon knows. 

She might have a potential place up in Rochester but that's a few months away before the pigeon could go and it would be nice if we could get this little one situated a lot closer. A pigeon buddy would be nice too (Coco?  )


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Flitz...,

OK. I guess I'll await her post.
The reason I was asking about male or female is because I don't want to become a pigeon breeder if you know what I mean!
The idea of Coco having a little friend is fine with me especially if this guy cannot be out on it's own either.
I also wondered if this little guy, Hop-a-long for the time being, has been seen by a vet. 
Let me know if you here from her just in case I miss her post.
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary, did the lady say whether there is any part of the leg left? That makes a world of difference to them. Our experience with one legged pigeons is that they can fly while adolescent but once ours matured and got over 350 grams, he simply didn't have the leverage to lift off. 

I think, however, that Cynthia may have at least one who is able to navigate the coop very well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a one legged Roller that lost a leg as an adult. It's been three years now and he does great.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I just wrote the lady to see if she will be able to post over here this evening some time. 
I don't know how much of the leg is left -- probably not much from the fact that she thought it might have been born that way. Anyway the leg wasn't anywhere around when she rescued the pigeon. 
She thinks it's a boy, but I think it's probably too young to tell. You can always remove any eggs that may get laid. And having only one leg is a real handicap in the reproduction game so I seriously doubt if there would be any offspring. I don't know if the bird has been "vetted" but it seems very healthy. I will definitely keep you posted if I hear anything back.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Message from Hopalong's foster Mom*

I received this message from Laura this AM. If anyone wants more information, please let me know.
Hoppy is very cute. He obviously thinks of himself as a special person. 
Thanks in advance, Mary

---------------------------------------------
HI ALL~

I'M NOT FAMILIAR WITH POSTING ON FORUMS, AND I KNOW EVERYONE IS ANXIOUS TO SEE PHOTOS.....

MY KIDS TOOK SOME GREAT PHOTOS OF OUR RESCUED PIGEON, aka HOP-ALONG, aka HOPPY!!

I MUST SAY HE/SHE PHOTOGRAPHS VERY WELL.... PLEASE FEEL FREE TO POST HIM AS YOU SEE FIT.....


General Info
Date Found: 08/24/2007
Bird ID: 8242007-5705
Rescuer: LAURA 
City, State: QUEENS, New York
Breed: Feral
Organization: Unknown
Band Number: NONE

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Pictures now posted of "Hoppy"*

Cute isn't he/she?  
Now for a new family -- PLEASE!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Mary!

Soooo thankful that little Hoppy is doing ok. I was wondering about him/her so I've just been praying for whatever was meant to be.
I think it's ironic that I thought I'd name him hop-a-long and have referred to him as Hoppy to my family!
I'm still willing to have him join Coco and be part of our family.

It was also nice to see pics of Hoppy. Seems in good health other than missing his leg...poor little guy.

Just wanted some info. with regard to any vet visits/stool tests/possible reasons why/how Hoppy lost his leg?
Has the family observed him trying to or actually flying?

I have to run out now, but will check back later!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

From the finder:

I HAVE TAKEN HIM OUTSIDE, IN MY YARD, TO EXERCISE HIS WINGS, BUT IT SEEMS LIKE HE HAS A HARD TIME TAKING FLIGHT, AS WELL AS BALANCING & GRIPPING ON OBJECTS. I'M GUSSING THIS IS DUE TO HIS MISSING LEG. HE CAN FLY, BUT HE CHOSES TO FLY AND PERCH ON ME. I'M SURE THIS IS DUE TO A FEELING OF SECURITY

I can pm finder's contact info to folks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Come on guys and gals! Let's get this little one into a wonderful forever home!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Was Christin RN Getting This Bird So Her Pigeon Had A Friend. 

Jennifer


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, it for sure is a CUTIE! 

Hopefully, someone will give it a home soon.

-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings All!

I did contact via e-mail the rescuer of 'Hoppy', our one-legged friend.

I inquired about Hoppy's health status and she answered back that he/she is eating/pooping/growing and even flying well.
She did inform me that Hoppy had not been checked out by a vet.

I told her that I would love to have Hoppy as a companion for Coco.
She was concerned, however, that they might not like each other. ???
I guess I'm still a bit ignorant about birds, cause I thought they'd be so happy to have companionship with each other. ???

I've had very few problems with getting my rescued dogs/rabbits to co-exist...just the normal, "Who the heck are you?" sort of behavior which resolves after everyone sniffs each others butts for a day or two and then it's "Welcome, I'll show you around the place, just stay away from MY food, the nice lady will give you your own bowl!".

Anyway, was looking around the forums for anything on getting birdies together. It will just be the two of them unless somebody else happens to land in my path needing some help. Still, I just have the room for these guys at present.

Any suggestions on getting Coco & Hoppy happily together would be most appreciated! I also pm'd Mary.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I told her that I would love to have Hoppy as a companion for Coco.
> She was concerned, however, that they might not like each other. ???
> I guess I'm still a bit ignorant about birds, cause I thought they'd be so happy to have companionship with each other. ???
> 
> ...




Well,
in general I understand that most pigeons enjoy other pigeon company.

Now, IMO, hand raised pigeons and bird raised pigeons seem to take a bit longer to get along...but they eventually get along. I think it is because the human raised don't see that they are pigeons. While the pigeon raised ones know they are pigeons and see the hand raised as one of them. The problem I have experianced here is that it takes a while for the hand raised one to except the other pigeon. The bird raised one is MORE than willing to be buddies. 

There may be a few threads in the pet area about pigeons not getting along.

Unless they are both male, then I don't think you'll have a problem. Is Coco a male or female??

There is always a small possibility that they won't get a long, BUT that could be a problem in any future home. Most people on here have more than one pigeon.

Others will along I am sure to give advice.

Best of luck!
-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Hilly!

Vet seemed to think Coco was a boy, but that was only upon observation/examination...no blood test to confirm because I didn't think it would matter...not thinking that I would be getting a friend for him.

If I do pick up Hoppy, I would bring him/her directly to the vet for examination of stools and so forth before getting them together. I think Hoppy is pretty young, as Laura stated in her e-mail that the coloring was brown and white when she found Hoppy and now grey. ??? Is that possible?

So, if they turn out to be a boy and a girl it would work out better.
If they are 2 males, would they eventually become buddies or kill each other leaving me without any pijies. ??? Half joking, I hope!!!


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Poor thing, must be tuff witht he one leg. Hope the little fella finds a home.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

You may think about having the test done. I, myself, have thought about having my pigeons tested. The waiting and the guessing drives me crazy. lol!

Maybe Hoppy has gone through its moult??? That is the only way it's coloring could possibly change...I think. I'd ask if Hoppy has gone through a moult (lossed a lot of feathers) while it has been in her care.

Yep, having a boy and girl is better. Eggs can always be replaced.
A girl and girl pigeon together even works. Females seem to get along better than two males. Although females with "attitude" have been known to happen  .

I really don't think you would have to worry about one killing the other. You would have to ignore a TON of aggressive behavior. Some males have been known to get a long, but most often they don't.

I recommend that if you get Hoppy, maybe introduce them in a neutral area. Some pigeons are also more territorial, than others. Coco might have to adjust sharing its space, even if they are of the opposite sex.

Can you provide another cage or work out another arrangement if they are both males and don't get along??? I really don't know the set up you have for Coco. 

I think the information I have provided you with is correct. I sure hope that if it is wrong someone will correct me  !

-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Hilly!

Being as your the only info. I've received thusfar, I'll just take that as no one else has anything to add to your correct info.

Blood test is an idea depending on the cost. Both birds would have to dwell together. It wouldn't be fair for Hoppy to have to stay in the hutch by his/her self while Coco is in the Castle. 

I still think the best thing for right now is to get Hoppy a thorough check-up at my vet and then get accustomed to his/her new surroundings in the hutch while the warm weather is on our side, then begin introductions on neutral ground as you had stated.

I offered to meet with or have the owner come to my home with Hoppy, however, have not received a response at present.

Thanks so much again, Hilly! I'll keep you posted!



Thanks again.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Christin,
I've pm'ed you. I think you'd be best off going there as Hoppy's foster family doesn't have the most reliable transport. 
As Hilly said, introduce them on neutral ground and let them get used to each other. Nobody likes to have a stranger put into their space w/out a chance to meet them. Same with birds. 
Unless something really goes wrong, these two won't kill each other. You'll be able to see if something's going wrong long before it got to that stage. 
I think it will work out fine


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

A far as a Vet check goes, if you believe or feel like Hoppy should be seen, then that is your and/or the current care takers choice. I don't see how it could hurt any at all. It's just being safe and there is nothing wrong with that .

That is wonderful that you offered the owner and Hoppy to come to your home or meet up! Hopefully, she will take you up on it!

For sure keep us all posted!
Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings Mary & Hilly! 

(Hilly, I have a rabbit named Jill and call her Jilly, so everytime I type Hilly, I think of my cute little Jilly...her last name is Bean!) LOL

(Mary, got your PM...thanks for the encouragement...I needed it at this point!)

Thanks for the tutorial on getting these guys together.

Mary, Thank you so much as well for helping Laura and I to get things rolling.
I have not heard back from her, so I think I'll write her again to assure her that it's best for us to just get things going and that you experts seem to think everything will end up fine.

I have actually prepared to stay home for a few days, as I always do, when a new member joins our little 'ark'. This way I can take care of the vet and getting Hoppy settled healthwise, if need be, as well as emotionally. I want him/her to know that I love him/her just as much as Coco and build a trust relationship between us before the introduction to each other.

Hilly, I am a 'safe than sorry' type 'A' personality...hence my wanting to take Hoppy for check up just to avoid any surprises. I mean the little kid has one leg!!! I'd want that along with the stool to be checked out. It took four weeks for Coco to get rid of his parasites...two weeks for the lice. So before anything else, I'd want to make sure Hoppy is healthy and strong for his/her new playmate.

If it weren't for Coco being soooo sweet, I'd be hesitant. For instance, he has a few little stuffed animal friends that he tries to preen...and loves it when I take them to pretend their doing it back to him while doing my not so great rendition of cooing. Of course, a live friend may have a different effect on him, but we have plently of room in 'Coco's Castle', hopefully soon to be 'The Co-Ho Castle', for all of us to spend time getting aquainted.

I most definitely agree with you, Mary, about it being best for Hoppy to have a one partner family. They seem to be close in age, so maybe they'll just be two little kids happy to hang out with each other regardless of gender. 

Today I added to the 'castle' our small pool ladder with cloth coverings on the steps and handles just in case Hoppy can't make it to the higher perches like Coco does. 

So, with all that said, (phew!), I'm ready, willing and able, with all of you cheering me on, of course!
I'm just awaiting the reply to my offer from Laura. I think I'll send a message letting her know that you guys believe everything will be fine. I believe that prayer along with positive vibes also makes everything go better.

I'll keep all of you updated with hopefully good news and possibly a few more inquiries, if you'd be so kind. ???

Ok, I'm getting choked up now because I have to say once more, that if it were not for all of you Angels, my Coco would have been put down. Divine Intervention led me to find you guys immediately on the internet....and now, he would not have a companion, because I wouldn't be confident enough to take on Hoppy with one leg if those of you who replied didn't share your one-legged friend stories and Mary and Hilly with encouragement & instruction. 
It has given me greater Faith to see how God really, really loves and cares for all of His Creatures...great and small. 
I pray Blessings upon all of you each night. 
Sweet Pijie Dreams for now, we'll see what blessings tomorrow brings!


----------

